# Price of Orthodontist/braces??



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Our son in law just told me it would be $6000 for braces for our grandson, to correct a slight overbite! I was floored, as his teeth don't look that bad to me. Of course, I'm not a dentist, and maybe he will have problems if the overbite isn't corrected, but yikes, that seems like it is a lot. When my two children (twins) needed ortho care, it was about $2000 each, but that's 20 years ago. Anyone have any experience with this? I suggested he check around and see if there is another orthodontist that is more reasonable, but other than that, I'm not much help. I told him he can take the cost over what the insurance pays off his taxes, but that isn't a lot of help when you're paying the bills, I suppose. Jan in CO


----------



## inthewoods (Jul 8, 2005)

We don't have dental insurance. Our daughter's braces and herbst appliance were $5400. She also had an overbite. The herbst was used to pull the lower jaw forward.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

I suppose it is a realistic price, considering the cost of living now. I'm from the dinosaur days, and was thinking he was just feeding me a line about the cost, as he usually complains about everything he has to pay for, wanting help from us or his parents. Teeth ARE important, and I realize lots of things depend on how well your teeth line up, etc. Glad I don't have to provide braces for the granddaughter we're raising! Whew! Jan in Co


----------



## inthewoods (Jul 8, 2005)

We have 3 children. Thank goodness that our daughter is the only one that had problems with her teeth. If they were just a little crooked, we wouldn't have bothered with braces.

It seems like everyone has braces now, even adults!


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Jan in CO said:


> Our son in law just told me it would be $6000 for braces for our grandson, to correct a slight overbite! I was floored, as his teeth don't look that bad to me. Of course, I'm not a dentist, and maybe he will have problems if the overbite isn't corrected, but yikes, that seems like it is a lot. Jan in CO


Yep, sounds about right, a little under $7,000 for my sons overbite. I know this kind of thing is outrageously expensive but I need only to look at my neighbors 18 year old daughter to see what happens when it is not corrected. An otherwise stunningly pretty girl is marked by a terrible overbite. She has perfectly straight teeth, but her overbite is the first thing people notice about her.

Yes, I know it is what's on the inside that counts, but the reality is she will need to live with this condition in a society that, right or wrong, puts importance on a persons looks. Talking with her mom and dad they deeply regret not trying to come up with the money somehow, someway at the time it could have been treated.


----------



## 3sunz (Aug 9, 2005)

My oldest DS has braces now and his was $5200. I have 2 more that will need braces, but I can only afford one at a time!


----------



## rabbitsbus (Mar 3, 2007)

That is about what is charged near me, however I found a dentist that also does braces and he is so much more reasonable. I have to drive 35 minutes, but I'm saving about 60%. If you could find a dentist that does braces, you would probably save alot. By the way, 1st daughter was 1800. 2nd daughter began braces last year at 2200. He lets us make payments at zero interest too.


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

DD 14 $5200.00 No dental coverage but luckily we are on payment plan with no financing.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

5 years ago, I paid $5000 for my daughters beautiful smile correction. ; )

I also spent $900 on a night guide for a son, that straightened his situation right up, and he's not needed anything else.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

My son got his braces on 9/11 (we were in the office when the planes hit). His were around $2500 and were on his teeth two years. My son before him was about $2000. I've had friends around here tell me the price has doubled since 5-6 years ago. I should have started a braces fund for my 9 and 11 year old when I opened their college savings accounts.

Dawn


----------



## Heidi's_Goats (Mar 21, 2007)

Over $5000 here. Faith (a thumb sucker) and Hope (small mouth) will both need braces.


----------



## Scott in Florida Panhandl (May 10, 2002)

$5000 here for a 12 yr. old.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Try your local universities that have dental schools. I know some families that got their kids braces at Ohio State University and said that the lower cost more than covered the hour drive.
Joanie - who has her last one just about out of braces.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Dental schools are a good idea, but there is serious competition to get braces. Only so many dental students needing to learn to install the appliances, and lots and lots of people wanting them at reduced cost.

My kids' braces were around $3K each, about 11-12 years ago. Insurance picked up around $1K, IIRC, and the rest was paid off over the time of the treatment, interest-free.

DD is very conscientious still about wearing a retainer. DS was not so diligent, and his lower teeth show it. Grrr!

Oh, well. If he wants straight teeth again, he has his own dental insurance. 

Pony!


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Between $5K and $6K each for my girls. Pluss youngest DD lost 3 sets of retainers @$300 = another $900, so she ended up leaving the program early (and retainerless). Now she will have to have another set of braces or we will lose what gain she made. It did make a world of difference in her appearance, though, so she smiles more often. DD14 gets hers off this Tuesday....and gets her first glasses that same afternoon. She says she must be destined to be a geek.


----------



## bqz (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeap! just alittle under 5k for daughter this year.
Be sure to shop around if you can.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

5500.00 for son at age 9 - horrible overbite, wore braces for 3.5 years, still has permanent retainer for bottom teeth which is cemented in. Ins. paid 1500 and I paid the rest. Best money I've spent, he has a beautiful smile!
But used up all the insurance money...and this year I have had to pay for one root canal and one cap that ins. only paid a pittance for and next month, I have to have all four of his widom teeth extracted by an oral surgeon, none covered by ins. other than the initial exam and x rays by dentist. This year I will have spent 3600 for these dental procedures..and the year is not over..

but he does have a beautiful smile


----------



## Lawbag (May 10, 2005)

jersey girl said:


> Try your local universities that have dental schools. I know some families that got their kids braces at Ohio State University and said that the lower cost more than covered the hour drive.
> Joanie - who has her last one just about out of braces.


My brother is getting his on at U of Fla this month. It will be, IIRC, $2800 including retainer. The going rate in Tallahassee is $4500 for braces only, then $400 for retainer. 

We'll be driving to Gainesville, but hey, it's fun to go shopping there anyway and sometimes we have to take a dog to the vet school as well.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

sidepasser said:


> 5500.00 for son at age 9 - horrible overbite, wore braces for 3.5 years, still has permanent retainer for bottom teeth which is cemented in. Ins. paid 1500 and I paid the rest. Best money I've spent, he has a beautiful smile!
> But used up all the insurance money...and this year I have had to pay for one root canal and one cap that ins. only paid a pittance for and next month, I have to have all four of his widom teeth extracted by an oral surgeon, none covered by ins. other than the initial exam and x rays by dentist. This year I will have spent 3600 for these dental procedures..and the year is not over..
> 
> but he does have a beautiful smile


..And , a loving family that cares !! , fordy...


----------



## Mysticdream44 (Dec 29, 2004)

My DD got her braces about 3 yrs ago, I had dental insurance but it didn't cover an orthodontist. So I shopped around, 1 orthodontist wanted $4,500 for it all, but neither of us liked him, he was kinda mean :nono: and not very gentle and his office was kinda ratty, no magazines, no pictures on the walls nothing, that didn't mean he wasn't good at what he did, but we just didn't like him. We mainly checked him out because he was recommended by our dentist.
Then I saw an ad for an orthodontists about 45 mins away. We made an appointment there, and we both immediatily liked him, he was very nice, was very gentle and did his best to put her at ease. In fact his whole office was kid friendly, he had video games for the kids who were waiting for their appointments, videoes on a big flat screen tv for the kids and parents to watch while waiting, he also had internet access for the grownups. Plus each exam room had a tv so the patient could watch a program or movie while he was working on them, kinda helps keep their minds from what he is doing. The cost for her braces, all the visits, the retainter, everything was $3000. Since I had that ad with a coupon each monthly payment was $99.00. I didn't think that was bad at all.
You should tell your son-in-law to shop around, he may find a better price and better service if he does.


----------



## alakurt (Oct 24, 2020)

my vet is taking very good care of my animals ;



Dtimplants.com


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

What does a vet have to do with the topic?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

po boy said:


> What does a vet have to do with the topic?


Interesting the flag under that persons name seems to be from Turkey.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

alakurt said:


> my vet is taking very good care of my animals ;
> 
> 
> Dtimplants.com





po boy said:


> What does a vet have to do with the topic?


And, on his first post, he pulled up a thread from 2007 that talks about costs. That I'm sure have greatly increased since the post was started.

Thank you again, HT, for your wonderful recommendations.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Wolf mom said:


> Thank you again, HT, for your wonderful recommendations.


Bringing people together from all over the world.......


----------

